# Dorsal hitch carts question



## moriah (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm currently researching all the different kinds of carts available for driving. We are not interested in showing or competing so the primary focus is on stability on rough terrain, and safety. Does anyone know much about the dorsal hitch carts? I found this after going to the chimacum tack site looking for breastcollars. They mentioned the dorsl hitch sulky. I appreciate any additional info. Thanks!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 22, 2009)

OK, I'll be brave and comment on this...

While I have not seen one of these in person, I can't imagine that it would be "ergonomically" correct using the horse's girth to pull instead of their shoulders/neck, especially not on level ground like in the show ring. The photos were so small, but it looks like there is a small piece of leather on their shoulders that integrates with the girth, but since it is so thin, I would think it would cut into the horse's neck. It would be like tightening a belt under your arms and getting down on all fours and pulling. It doesn't sound comfortable to me. It's the same reason that carriage drivers use traces attached to the singletree instead of the "quick hitch" harnesses that you see in the show ring that attach directly to the horse's saddle/girth. It's for the convenience of the driver/remove as much tack as possible from the horse to show it off. It's not for the comfort for the horse. Same goes for the lack of breeching and the check rein. Not for the comfort of the horse. I refuse to take off my horses' breeching.

Also, what keeps that horse from turning around and facing you? As someone who drives tandem, it happens in the wink of an eye, and it can take a LONG time to get them straightened out. It's the same reason, when you long line a horse, you run the lines through the tugs and not the terrets, so they don't twist on you.

Flames to Joe. Is there a Joe on this forum?


----------



## Carriage (Nov 23, 2009)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> OK, my opinion... if this is the hitch on the back set-up.. I remember years ago the carts are unsafe because they tip easy.. in Standardbred racing... I would not want one myself, even if it was given to me... mho


Mary Lou is correct. These carts were banned world-wide for safety reasons and NOT because other carts couldn't compete with it as the mfr. claims. As the primary market dried up over night for this cart, the son of the inventor seeks new markets for this cart that are even more inappropriate ergonomically. One of the very few venues that this cart did well in was the three ring circus where the low speed of the cart in the ring pretty much kept it from tipping over.

Posit any of this to the mfr. and he gets real ugly about it...

Bb


----------



## moriah (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I was wondering why he didn't have much info. on using them for horses, but most everything is on dogs. The horse connection came about from the harness for sale on the tack website.

Can I ask a web type question: What does Flames for Joe mean??


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is what Wikipedia says about "flaming":



> Flaming is hostile and insulting interaction between Internet users. Flaming usually occurs in the social context of a discussion board, Internet Relay Chat (IRC), by e-mail or on Video-sharing websites. It is usually the result of the discussion of heated real-world issues like politics, religion, and philosophy, or of issues that polarise subpopulations (for example, the perennial debating between Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 owners). Internet trolls frequently set out to incite flamewars for the sole purpose of offending or irritating other posters.


If you do not understand something, Google is your friend.






I think "flames for Joe" was just his/her special touch. Witty, I might add!


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2009)

I like it when someone says they have on their Flame proof panties on!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 23, 2009)

They send flames to "Joe" on the Carriage Driving List (CD-L). I think he's some guy like Santa, who doesn't mind getting yelled at.





Myrna


----------



## susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

Yell at Santa??? NOOOOOOOOooooooooo......


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 23, 2009)

Some body's gonna get coal in their stocking!!!


----------



## moriah (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, I obviously either said something wrong or I'm just missing out on inside information.

Apologies if I inadvertantly mis-spoke. Otherwise, I still don't get the joke, but it's ok. I'm still new.

And I appreciate the information and advice anyway! I'm trying to decide what kind of cart to get to meet our needs. Can hardly wait to drive my girls - hoping it will be sometime in the next year. So far we are doing lots and lots of ground driving and having a blast. We can even go in the creek and up stairs and through the woods now. Totally fun. I love minis!


----------



## keely2682 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe a hyperbike would be fun if u are looking for something nontraditional to go offroad with


----------



## moriah (Nov 24, 2009)

keely2682 said:


> maybe a hyperbike would be fun if u are looking for something nontraditional to go offroad with


Yes, I'm looking at that. A few people seem to think it is unsafe, but others say it is quite stable and lots of fun. It does look like it would be hard to get out of it in an emergency. I wish I could find a way to try these out.


----------



## jleonard (Nov 24, 2009)

I love my hyperbike. As the manufacturer states on his site, they are not meant to be used for starting horses, as they are harder to make a quick exit from than an easy entry, though I cannot imagine that it would be much more difficult than a show cart with a basket (I haven't driven one, so don't know for sure). They are very stable due to their wide wheel base and are therefore much safer on uneven teraine as they are difficult to flip. My horse was in a driving accident recently, she was hooked to the Hyperbike and ended up loose with the cart attached. I am so glad that she was hooked to the 'bike, as had she been hitched to a vehicle with a higher center of gravity, narrow wheel base, and longer shafts, it is very likley that it would have flipped on her and caused much more damage to horse and cart. As it was, both escaped relativley unscathed. Plus, they are a lot of fun!

I do not like the look of the dorsal hitch carts, they do not look safe to me at all...


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 24, 2009)

RhineStone said:


> They send flames to "Joe" on the Carriage Driving List (CD-L). I think he's some guy like Santa, who doesn't mind getting yelled at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, don't yell at Santa!!! We burn wood, but not coal! I'm sure that Santa does mind getting yelled at, just like me. I don't own a flame-proof suit, and take things too personally.



(Husband says I have to work on that.)

I was meaning that "Santa" = "mythical", without really trying to go there!



"Joe" doesn't mind getting yelled at, since he is "mythical", if you really feel like yelling!





Myrna (just trying to clarify things, and I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't think that the Dorsal hitch is a good idea! Phew!)


----------



## moriah (Nov 25, 2009)

jleonard said:


> I love my hyperbike. As the manufacturer states on his site, they are not meant to be used for starting horses, as they are harder to make a quick exit from than an easy entry, though I cannot imagine that it would be much more difficult than a show cart with a basket (I haven't driven one, so don't know for sure). They are very stable due to their wide wheel base and are therefore much safer on uneven teraine as they are difficult to flip. My horse was in a driving accident recently, she was hooked to the Hyperbike and ended up loose with the cart attached. I am so glad that she was hooked to the 'bike, as had she been hitched to a vehicle with a higher center of gravity, narrow wheel base, and longer shafts, it is very likley that it would have flipped on her and caused much more damage to horse and cart. As it was, both escaped relativley unscathed. Plus, they are a lot of fun!
> I do not like the look of the dorsal hitch carts, they do not look safe to me at all...


Jessica, Thanks so much for your post about your experience. Finding out how things work for people who own them is the best. I'm glad everthing turned out ok! Also, I love your avatar photo! Beautiful.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 25, 2009)

I am the one who originally said 'Flames to Joe...'' on a few occasions here. Actually, he is NOT mythical, but a real individual...longtime member of the CD-L, retired Texas lawman, as I recall, a very 'no-nonsense', down-to-earth fellow; I've seen him post on rare occasion on the CD-L in my years there, now. Not sure, but have gotten the impression that he may in past have 'volunteered' to have flames sent to him, for he has 'broad shoulders' and could 'take it'!! (He even has a last name, but for the sake of privacy, I won't mention it.)

I do know that I was impressed with the kind of individual he seems to be, from his posts I've seen....he seems just what I've described above!) When he is addressed on the CD-L, it is with obvious respect.

Margo


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you. I didn't know that. I don't know if I have ever seen Joe post....


----------



## Peggy Porter (Nov 26, 2009)

So now I am picturing the internet mailmen dumping bags full of emails on the desk and having the cyber-judge rule that "Joe" really does exist because mailer-daemon (and Margo) says he does!!









Remember: all flames to Joe!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

Since I've done such a great job at attracting flames with past comments, I'm very happy to make Joe's acquaintance! Thanks for taking some of the heat, Joe!

(although I'm not sure how I've managed to miss him on CD-L...)


----------



## Carriage (Nov 29, 2009)

susanne said:


> Since I've done such a great job at attracting flames with past comments, I'm very happy to make Joe's acquaintance! Thanks for taking some of the heat, Joe!
> (although I'm not sure how I've managed to miss him on CD-L...)


I suspect we have met "him" there although he uses a different name/personality alter when he goes "flame on"....

Bb


----------

